# Ideas for slingshots from trash



## Nomad (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi slingshot fanatics i love to make slingshot frames but im intrested in making slingshots out of trash or some old unusual materials do you have some ideas for me?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah anything that looks like it will make a frame.  hdpe is great. Here is one I made from used laundry bottles. I think anything could be made into a slingshot somehow. 

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28370-zombie-apocalypse/?p=373837


----------



## Nomad (Aug 17, 2013)

Hehe yes thats a option but other materials too i have some ideas but my english is bad to say something about it and im on work cant show pics at this time


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

HDPE


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

PVC pipe maybe? I know its been done before.


----------



## Nomad (Aug 17, 2013)

Okay i mean something like this









This is a potato shaver (is this the right name?) its not very powerfull but for plinking very nice.

more ideas and i think its a lot more funny if there is more than one or two words^^


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Vegetable peeler I think it's called. So in that case, pliers or scissors should work nicely.


----------



## Nomad (Aug 17, 2013)

Okay pliers would work fine i think nice idea i have make one with a multitool wrapped with ducktape it work nice but the ducktape is not the ideal material to wrap


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

How about a horseshoe? Not one of those big heavy steel ones that you play the game with, but a "real one" (which is a much lighter and smaller aluminum item)...

Edit... You won't find one of them in your typical garbage can, but a blacksmith might be able to help you out with a used one.


----------



## Nomad (Aug 17, 2013)

Hahaha nice yes we come to the exotic ones i love this idea


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This is a dog bone from the pet supply store. Its called Nylabone. I dare you to try and break it. My dog couldn't. Makes a nice shooter .

View attachment 53190


----------



## Nomad (Aug 17, 2013)

Wow nice can i find this in germany i hope i look for it thats a nice frame


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nomad said:


> Wow nice can i find this in germany i hope i look for it thats a nice frame


http://amazon.com


----------



## Nomad (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes i found nice


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

With just a saw and a drill you can make a "Boo" shooter.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15861-the-boo-shooter/


----------



## Nomad (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice one i love it wow so many ideas more more moreee...


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I tend to look for odd sized metal brackets, long threaded bolts (with nuts preferred),


----------



## Nomad (Aug 17, 2013)

Wow what a nice shooter


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have made slingshots from a wide variety of odd things. Here is my Nutcracker Sweet:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20334-nutcracker-sweet/

And here is one I made from a carved wooden cat:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13188-catapult/

The member Kooniu has made slingshots from all sorts of odd things. Here are a few examples:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28855-my-peeler-shooters/?p=381885

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28858-leathershot-a-folding-sling-concept/?p=381922

 

You can get a lot more examples of his improvised slingshots by searching on this forum name Kooniu.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Nomad (Aug 17, 2013)

The nutcracker is legendery charles nice one i need a nutcracker


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16352-coat-hanger/*


----------

